# 2017 goals



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'd just love to be able to get on a horse this year, health permitting. ):


----------



## horsesaremylife20 (Dec 15, 2016)

My horse related goals this new year is to become a better rider and not give up even when things get tough.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

My horsey goals this year are to do some schooling shows. Just for fun, of course. I got back into riding in July (since then, it was college/starting my career so I had to stop) & I would like to just do some schooling shows. No pressure.
I used to be on a show team, but I need to get my confidence back & schooling shows are just fine for me right now. not sure if I'll ever get back into actually showing though, as it's expensive.

I am going to continue leasing Redz & school with him.  & keep getting to know him better & better!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Zexious said:


> I'd just love to be able to get on a horse this year, health permitting.


Is that something likely to happen? I know you said you had another surgery, but not sure for what (and don't want to ask about stuff you may not want to talk about, but I am curious). Is it possible to consider riding physical therapy?


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

2017 Goals

I'd like have my first real show season in years

I'd like to compete my mare in the 4yr old FEI tests, they're about 1st level 1 so it should be pretty reasonable

Take Frankie on her first real trail ride, she's hacked around the property but I think variety and cross training is excellent for dressage horses

Continue to develop the other babies and help find them good homes


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^It's always possible c:
It'll depend on whether or not they spring another surgery on me, when the move ends up happening, and when/if I can get around to purchasing (and affording...) a second horse. 

Unfortunately, I'm non weight bearing for at least the next several weeks. This surgery was dealing with a bone spur and my achilles tendon, so I'm unsure whether or not riding as physical therapy is an option or if it would even be beneficial.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

Shoot I forgot one more thing and this is a big one for me.

To wear my Marine Corps dress blues uniform in a dressage competition. I was hesitant in considering it but my trainer and friends were like DO IT!! So wearing my uniform in competition would be amazing! Gotta show USMC veteran pride!


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I like goals better than resolutions...LOL. Horsey goals include continue working with Ms. Amber and hopefully start riding her soon. I am not a huge show person, but depending on how her training goes, maybe enter into a couple small shows.

I'd like to honestly put more time into the horses and less into my running this year. Still run, but no huge trips for marathons planned which opens up a lot of extra time for me. 

Oh, and plant a wicked-awesome garden this summer!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I have horse goals, sure. #1 being getting Brooke to the point where she will trailer patiently. It's very frustrating. 

But what I really want in 2017 is more ease, more peace in my heart, more enjoyment of now.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Zexious said:


> This surgery was dealing with a bone spur and my achilles tendon, so I'm unsure whether or not riding as physical therapy is an option or if it would even be beneficial.


If it helps your spirit, then surely it counts as therapy! I would think if you aren't supposed to be weight bearing, you could walk around on a quiet horse with no stirrups? Would just need a very tall mounting platform and an assistant. :cowboy:

Hope you heal up without complication and that no additional surgery is needed.


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

I'd like to be to ride by myself.  I'm just a nub!


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

During the depression of 1920s the ccc's built thousands of miles of trails. A lot of them are right here in my neighborhood. I've lived in N. Idaho for 30 years and there are trails I haven't been to yet. But after 90 years they have grown over and eroded. The forest service can't possibly maintain them all. So every year I go out and clear trails. Last year I didn't do as much as usual (busy). So this year I plan to do several miles. If a trail is on the map and maintained, it stays on the map. Last year several trails were closed due to lack of maintenance! This means our kids and grand kids will loose out on this national treasure. If three or four people go out with chainsaws, shovels, and axes a lot can be done in a couple of days.


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

I too fear the gremlins may find me... 

2016 was such an incredibly awesome & stressful year for us. Finding out Flash was sick with Lymes really crushed me at the beginning of the season but his recovery was uplifting. My 2017 resolution is to keep on doing what we're doing. I've found comfort in slowing down my anxiousness and embracing what life has in store, the good and the sucky. Flash took a couple months off for treatment and then continued on to complete a 2-day CTR, two 50s and his first 75 miler...all in which he felt stronger than ever. I am so incredibly tickled and proud. Little Vee has also started tinkering around under saddle for short 5-10 walks. Hard to believe she is growing up so fast. 

I'll play it safe and say my "hopes" would be to do a couple 50s and evaluate my horse. I would love to try another 75 or possibly do my first 100 if the moons align. But for now, one step at a time 

Happy Trails & New Year Everyone!


----------



## Idrivetrotters (Jan 5, 2013)

I already attracted the "horse gremlins" when I did a blog about how well we were doing and *gasp* goals and had a few big whammies:

1) BO had a psychotic breakdown (went on a racists and anti-Semitic rant)
2) I was buying a saddle from the BO and she took it back and I lost the money I had in it when I didn't agree with her.
3) Moved barns
4) Saving up for a new saddle

So since the gremlins already attacked, here are my ideas for 2017:

1) Attend the local schooling shows
2) Try our hand at a 15 mile intro ride for distance riding
3) Get his smooth saddle rack more consistent 

Modest goals but we've come a long ways, now it's saddle shopping (saving up the money  ) and making our ideas a reality.


----------



## StephaniHren (Jan 7, 2016)

I've got a whole blog post on this (shameless link, lol), but here's the condensed, forum friendly version:

1. Find at least one saddle that fits Ezhno (maybe two; I want a close contact and a western and a dressage and...)
2. Compete in the big ring at my local schooling show series (so 2'0").
3. Ride a dressage test (most likely at a schooling show).
4. Introduce Ezhno to cattle.
5. Go on an overnight trail ride.
6. Take Ezhno to a clinic.
7. Buy a truck and a trailer.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

2017 will be the final summer before my youngest starts college. She is my main weekend riding partner. We hit 207 miles of riding last year. So my goal is to make her last official summer as a "kid' our best for riding. I would like to hit 250 miles and ride more out of state.

A personal goal is to mesh better with my new horse. 2016 was a tough year for me emotionally - I lost 3 horses. My riding gelding in March, my retired riding horse to colic in June and in Aug lost my replacement riding horse to a broken leg. I haven't really felt the "bond" with my new horse (Tillie) I have logged quite a few miles on her and she is a good riding horse but I just don't feel emotionally connected to her like I did my others. So I am making a conscious eft to bond with her more.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

carshon said:


> A personal goal is to mesh better with my new horse.


I have been told it takes at least a year to form a good partnership, so sounds like you are focusing on the right things to make that happen!


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

My horsey goals are to learn a lot about horse care as well as improve my riding. To stop looking down at my hands. And hopefully to jump 1m at a schooling show by the end of the year (just started 90cm in training, but aim high right? )


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I just want to ride more.
I want to regain the confidence that seems to wane on occasion.
I hope to complete 200 trail miles this year.
And maybe lose a few pounds.


----------

